# Happy 4th of july.



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

happy 4th of july to all my american friends, i hope you have a great day.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Happy 4th to you!









My kids watching fireworks!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*GLAD *that the "Brits" have adjusted to LOSING our *War-of-Independence !!*
THANKS for the KIND words *!
Before* their _departure_ (in the early 1600s) my ancestors ALSO fought for YOUR Independence.
( WON and LOST )
*BEST REGARDS !!! and THANKS !!!
*_-ReTIRED- _


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks and the same to you.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Happy 4th!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy Independence Day everyone!!! Being free didn't come without sacrifices from others.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Can't have a 4th of July without watermelon!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> *GLAD *that the "Brits" have adjusted to LOSING our *War-of-Independence !!*
> THANKS for the KIND words *!
> Before* their _departure_ (in the early 1600s) my ancestors ALSO fought for YOUR Independence.
> ( WON and LOST )
> ...


i dont think your ancestors fought for my independence, im welsh and our country has been occupied by england for hundreds of years. the same as scotland. 
we are still waiting for our independence. 
i hope you had a good day all the same


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

rob said:


> i dont think your ancestors fought for my independence, im welsh and our country has been occupied by england for hundreds of years. the same as scotland.
> we are still waiting for our independence.
> i hope you had a good day all the same


*Ah...*but they did !
You see...many of my Ancestors were Welshmen.
( who also fought the Romans....And the English Anglo-Saxons, and about everyone else. )
Stubborn people.
*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Rob.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

NICE Ole truck....1969 ?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Your close Retired. She's a 72. We restored her ourselves about 6 years ago. Bought it for box for another Ford we had restored. Hubby wanted to sell it. I gave it a look over and said absolutely not! Body was so clean being not from land of road salt winters Michigan. Took us about 2 months to get her road ready and find ANOTHER box for her. Found the fiber glass box side so we had to do some modifications to frame to make it work. Kept color the original color. Interior is still original. We do all our own body work and paint. Ole girl won her first trophy last Saturday in local car show. She took 1st in her class. Second trophy we've ever won, first with this truck. I was super excited. Umm, ya jumping up and down like a kid excited when we got our names called.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Your close Retired. She's a 72. We restored her ourselves about 6 years ago. Bought it for box for another Ford we had restored. Hubby wanted to sell it. I gave it a look over and said absolutely not! Body was so clean being not from land of road salt winters Michigan. Took us about 2 months to get her road ready and find ANOTHER box for her. Found the fiber glass box side so we had to do some modifications to frame to make it work. Kept color the original color. Interior is still original. We do all our own body work and paint. Ole girl won her first trophy last Saturday in local car show. She took 1st in her class. Second trophy we've ever won, first with this truck. I was super excited. Umm, ya jumping up and down like a kid excited when we got our names called.


 My Father-in-Law had a '69 Model _Short-Bed _that was a lot like that. It was a GOOD pickup....*BUT.....*it was *BLACK *with NO air-conditioning....
...and he lived in HOT Country....(SW Arizona).
So....I didn't like to ride in it in the Summer.
It was FINE in the Winter *!

Congratulations on the TROPHY !!!
*( I have a 1956 Ford F700 WRECKER that should be _RESTORED.....
_....but, I'm no longer physically able to do that kind of work. It is really a nice truck and runs good.....but BAD BRAKES ---lousy hydraulic design.....GREAT for pulling Stumps from the ground. *Ha-Ha !!! *)
-ReTIRED-


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you! Freedom isn't free so thanks to the vets who are on this forum!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Happy 4th of July!

Even from the dogs!


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Happy 4th of July!
> 
> Even from the dogs!


Oh my gosh that is so CUTE!! The one on the left looks just like someone leaning in and smiling for a picture!! Adorable!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Retired - lol, ours has factory air condition AND it even still works.  She doesn't get to see the winter here. She's put to bed in hibernation in the back of our garage with her "blanket" until Spring.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

LOVE the pic itsacutefuzzball! Priceless!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*1956 Ford Wrecker



















*
-ReTIRED-


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

you americans have some cool trucks, and great cars,


----------



## lorin (Jul 2, 2013)

rob said:


> i dont think your ancestors fought for my independence, im welsh and our country has been occupied by england for hundreds of years. the same as scotland.
> we are still waiting for our independence.
> i hope you had a good day all the same


My daughter is in Wales right now!! She is in Caerphilly and staying with my mothers family. My mom is from Wales!


----------



## lorin (Jul 2, 2013)

rob said:


> happy 4th of july to all my american friends, i hope you have a great day.


My daughter is in Wales visiting family. My mom is from there


----------

